# Woburn fourballs and general information



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2013)

Gentlemen, The Draw for the two day meet is as follows;

*WEDNESDAY*
First tee-time 0801
1) *0801* full_throttle, full_throttle guest,  Charlie,  arnoldarmchewer
2) *0809* fundy,  lig,  philthefragger,  wildrover
3) *0817* hooper,  ashleyR7,  chrisd,  wherditgo
4) *0825* richardc, warbur,  richardc guest 1, richardc guest 2,
5) *0833* rdiblasi, rdiblasi guest 1, rdiblasi guest 2, rdiblasi guest 3


*THURSDAY*
First tee-time 0745
1) *0745* full_throttle,  bigfoot,  sybez,  paddyc,
2) *0753* pieman,  rickg,  myoung19,  pieman guest
3) *0801* lollfred guest,  valentine,  fozzie,  lollfred 
4) *0809* captain ron,  socky,  el bandito,  swingalot
5) *0817* hobbit,  wookie guest, wookie,  scienceboy
6) *0825* sev112,  mkdave,  rob2,  pbrown7582

I have put myself out first so I can be back in the clubhouse to greet you and check the scorecards before the presentation. Unfortunately someone has to go out last, so I have tried to mix the groups up with a range of handicaps where possible. 
Due to the daylight it is imperative that in the event of a non scoring hole the player picks up, this will help keep the group moving. 
The format will be Stableford using full handicap, there will be prizes for 1st 2nd and 3rd for each round and each round will also have a Nearest the Pin Prize.
I will be at the course for 7am, so I can hand everybody their scorecards and stroke savers. Please remember I wish to enjoy the day too. 
If anybody wishes to run a 2â€™s sweep then thatâ€™s fine.
*Please* donâ€™t rush off after the second round, I know some have a long journey but I will be presenting prizes within 10 minutes of the last group getting back into the club house.
I have spoken directly with Woburn and clean golfing attire is permitted in the bar after the 36th hole.
Any questions, please ask.

Below is a copy and paste of the guidelines I have been sent.

Guidelines for Visiting Golfers 
Handicaps: All visitors must possess current club handicaps (Max Hâ€™Cap Gentlemen 24 and Ladies 36) CDH Numbers required 
Mobile phones, message devices and laptops: All devices must be on silent in all areas at all times - Mobiles may be used for data transmission only (emailing, texting and internet) but no voice use - Laptops and other computers may be operated in the Masters Lounge, Poulter Room, Hay Room and Study areas only. 
Phone calls may be made within the locker rooms, car park and warm up area but not on the Golf Courses, unless in an emergency. 
Liability: The club cannot accept liability for any injuries to other persons by visiting players whilst on the clubâ€™s property and all players acknowledge that they enter on the course or into the clubâ€™s premises at their own risk and consent to the risk of loss, damage or injury however caused. 
Pace of Play: We ask all players to maintain an acceptable pace of play Please keep up with the group ahead, be prepared and ready to play.

Dress Code for Woburn Golf Club 
Within the Reception, Professional Shop, Bloomsbury Room, Masters Bar, Masters Lounge, Terrace and the Poulter Room (all the deep red carpeted areas) the following are permitted: 
Smart, coloured jeans (no denim) 
Shorts provided they are tailored 
Golf, leisure, deck (no socks needed) and sandal style footwear (no open-toed footwear for men) 

Within the Russell Bar, the Hay Room, the Study and Function Rooms (all the diamond shaped carpeted areas): 
Before 6pm, the following are permitted: 
Smart, coloured jeans (no denim) 
Shorts provided they are tailored and always with ankle length or long socks 
Leisure, deck and sandal style footwear (but no open-toed footwear for men), unless function details specify otherwise 


After 6pm, the following are required: 
A jacket and collared shirt for men and appropriate dress for ladies, unless function details specify otherwise 
On the golf courses, practice areas and putting greens the following are permitted: 
Shorts, provided they are tailored and worn with ankle length or long socks 
Golf shoes with socks 
Golf shirts should always have a collar and be tucked in 
Please be aware the following are NOT permitted: 
Blue denim jeans/denim shorts and untucked shirts on men, trainers, t-shirts, hats or flip flops within the clubhouse. The management team reserves the right for discretion within these rules.

Directions
M1 Junction 13 
Take the road sign posted A4012 Woburn 
Follow the road into Husborne Crawley (ignoring signs for Woburn Abbey and Safari Park) 
Turn Left at the Fir Tree Hotel 
Drive 1 mile along and turn right into Longsdale Lane 
Turn left as the road bends and proceed about 800 yards to the Club entrance. 

M1 Junction 14 and route via A5 
Follow signs for Milton Keynes and A5 
Continue South on dual carriageway following signs for A5 
On joining the A5 at large roundabout, take the A5 London exit 
At the first slip road take the turning sign posted to Woburn 
After 500 yards as the road bends round to the right, take the turning to the left indicated Woburn Golf Club. 

Travelling from the South via A5 
Take the Little Brickhill slip road off the A5 
At the first round about turn right (crossing over the A5) 
After 800 yards as the road bends round to the right, take the left turning indicated Woburn Golf Club.


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update Rob and many thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for putting in all the graft on this one FT. Appreciate it and am looking forwatd to the day.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 13, 2013)

Top work Rob, :thup:

 really looking forward to this hope all have a fab day.


----------



## socky (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm so excited.

Can appreciate just how much work and chasing you've had to do to get this sorted, so thanks very much. Top work!


----------



## Lollfred (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done Rob ...  really looking forward to the day :whoo:


----------



## Warbur (Mar 13, 2013)

Great stuff. Thankyou so much for your efforts in organising this.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Hooper and Wherediditgo! I am only bringing Mashley as a Care In The Community project  - sorry guys!


----------



## wookie (Mar 13, 2013)

OK now I'm excited! Thanks rob


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 14, 2013)

Rob, looking forward to playing with you, thanks for such good organisation


----------



## Sybez (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice work FT! Early start but a chance for leader in the club house.... Lololololol!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 14, 2013)

Rob

Can you just remind me which of the courses we are playing?

AAC


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rob

Can you just remind me which of the courses we are playing?

AAC
		
Click to expand...

marquess and the dukes on wednesday i just found in the previous thread
marquess and duchess on thursday


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2013)

Good man Pb, I can pore over the website now and get excited, lets hope it gets warmer


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Good man Pb, I can pore over the website now and get excited, lets hope it gets warmer
		
Click to expand...

i know exactly what you mean, cant wait for the day to come around, although quite happy to wait 2 weeks if its means the suns going to shine and be a lot warmer.


----------



## Lollfred (Mar 15, 2013)

the sun .. whats that ???? all i have seen most of the year are clouds, snow & rain ...... booo


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2013)

Gentlemen, I have just spoken to the Golf Club, Thursday afternoon will start at 1329, so the last group out will be at 1409, giving everybody a fair chance of completing the course.

On arrival please report to reception where you will be dirceted to our room. It is easier to leave your clubs in the car until after breakfast, I woud recommed just taking your shoes to change before heading back to the car and onto the Marquiss Course.

Food is to be served on a rolling basis in the Howland Room.

I will have more information on the day as to where we will congregate after the 36th hole for presentations.

Any questions please ask

Robert


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Gentlemen, I have just spoken to the Golf Club, Thursday afternoon will start at 1329, so the last group out will be at 1409, giving everybody a fair chance of completing the course.

On arrival please report to reception where you will be dirceted to our room. It is easier to leave your clubs in the car until after breakfast, I woud recommed just taking your shoes to change before heading back to the car and onto the Marquiss Course.

Food is to be served on a rolling basis in the Howland Room.

I will have more information on the day as to where we will congregate after the 36th hole for presentations.

Any questions please ask

Robert
		
Click to expand...

Rob

That all sounds very efficient, however we are nervous about the weather, so can you just detail excactly what you have done to ensure perfect playing conditions and glorious weather


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't mean that kind of question...lol


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 15, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I didn't mean that kind of question...lol
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh come on rob thats only one little detail youve done everything else for us ... :lol:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 15, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Ahhh come on rob thats only one little detail youve done everything else for us ... :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Here here, I'm certain its going to be a brilliant day even if the weather is lousy.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2013)

TBH, the hard work is done, collecting the fees is normally the worst part but fair play to everybody attending all monies were paid on time.

Fundy has kindly offered to write all the cards out, so one less job for me. 

All I have to do now is put my prize money in little brown envelopes...:thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			TBH, the hard work is done, collecting the fees is normally the worst part but fair play to everybody attending all monies were paid on time.

Fundy has kindly offered to write all the cards out, so one less job for me. 

All I have to do now is put my prize money in little brown envelopes...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cards have been collected and are now all written up  its getting closer, just need the weather now (any volunteers?)


----------



## Sybez (Mar 15, 2013)

I really should think about a bit of practice at the range soon....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Top work for organising this day out. I have a feeling it's going to be a good one. Fingers crossed for some spring sunshine.


----------



## LIG (Mar 16, 2013)

Great work putting this together FT! 

Ahem!   Will Phil, Fundy and Wildrover please hone their ball-finding skills before the 27th please!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2013)

LIG said:



			Great work putting this together FT! 

Ahem!   Will Phil, Fundy and Wildrover please hone their ball-finding skills before the 27th please!  

Click to expand...

Duly noted sir  chill maan it'll be fine


----------



## LIG (Mar 16, 2013)

Whenever I have a break from playing, be it involuntary (or voluntary ), I come back like a golf soldier.  









 Left! Right! Left! Right!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 17, 2013)

Cracking organising FT. Really looking forward to the day...


----------



## Hooper (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting you guys and thanks FT for arranging everything.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah many thanks FT for organising this.Really looking forward to making my forum meet debut and first time playing Woburn.praying for good weather and not playing like an idiot.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 18, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Below is a copy and paste of the guidelines I have been sent.

Guidelines for Visiting Golfers 
Handicaps: All visitors must possess current club handicaps (Max Hâ€™Cap Gentlemen 24 and Ladies 36) CDH Numbers required
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the organisation mate this all looks great. Apart from as I'm not a current member of a club I dont have a CDH number.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2013)

What's a "CDH Numbers required'?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 18, 2013)

*Don't panic*, handicaps have been sent to the club, so anyone without a CDH is covered. For players without a club I have put them as 'society golfers' with a society handicap, Wobrn are happy with this.

FYI, cdh is central database of handicaps, this can be found on the England Golf site.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 18, 2013)

full_throttle said:



*Don't panic*, handicaps have been sent to the club, so anyone without a CDH is covered. For players without a club I have put them as 'society golfers' with a society handicap, Wobrn are happy with this.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing this up!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 18, 2013)

Feeling a bit sorry for myoung! Having to put up with tweedledee and tweedledum all day!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 18, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Feeling a bit sorry for myoung! Having to put up with tweedledee and tweedledum all day! 

Click to expand...

Ha, thats my pops! They'll have to put up with our/his cheltenham stories


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Ha, thats my pops! They'll have to put up with our/his cheltenham stories
		
Click to expand...

If anyone can handle them lol. He'll give as good as he gets don't worry about that


----------



## MKDave (Mar 18, 2013)

fundy said:



			If anyone can handle them lol. He'll give as good as he gets don't worry about that 

Click to expand...

You know it, I finish work by 4pm everyday now so if you fancy a meet up at the range and I'll show you to hit those nets just gimme a text mate.


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2013)

MKDave said:



			You know it, I finish work by 4pm everyday now so if you fancy a meet up at the range and I'll show you to hit those nets just gimme a text mate.
		
Click to expand...

Could do Thursday this week, other than that gonna be tricky


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

fundy said:



			Could do Thursday this week, other than that gonna be tricky
		
Click to expand...

Ok Mate Thursday works with me, I'll be out of work by 3:30pm so I'll drop you a text, or if you want to remind me then you can text moi


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Any questions please ask

Robert
		
Click to expand...

I have an enquiry Robert; I only have carrybag at the moment but as I'm still not 100% after breaking my collarbone I wanted to either hire an electric trolley or I'll have to hire a buggy. I've had a look on the Woburn website but cannot find any information about elec trolley hire nor about buggy hire and prices.

Do you have an idea mate?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 19, 2013)

buggies don't come cheap Â£55 a day, and due to the weather only permitted with a medical certificate. I have borrowed a stewart push trolley for the day so have an electric spare, but don't know if it will last 36 holes. 

maybe a good idea to ask on here if any attendees can help out for the day


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			buggies don't come cheap Â£55 a day, and due to the weather only permitted with a medical certificate. I have borrowed a stewart push trolley for the day so have an electric spare, but don't know if it will last 36 holes. 

maybe a good idea to ask on here if any attendees can help out for the day
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks thats partly what I thought.

Steve (Fundy) you're playing Wednesday so do you reckon you'll have a chance to charge yours up for another 36 for me to use Thursday?

If worst comes to worst I should be able to cope with a pull along trolley.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Ok thanks thats partly what I thought.

Steve (Fundy) you're playing Wednesday so do you reckon you'll have a chance to charge yours up for another 36 for me to use Thursday?

If worst comes to worst I should be able to cope with a pull along trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mine can go straight on charge and you can borrow it for the thursday mate. Only small problem is I dont expect that the battery will do the full 36 so you may have to nurse it round a little bit


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

fundy said:



			Yeah mine can go straight on charge and you can borrow it for the thursday mate. Only small problem is I dont expect that the battery will do the full 36 so you may have to nurse it round a little bit
		
Click to expand...

Legend, do I have to use the cart bag or could I get away with shoving mine on there?


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Legend, do I have to use the cart bag or could I get away with shoving mine on there?
		
Click to expand...

It will take any cart bag as long as I remember to put the plastic bits back on after using it on the Wednesday


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

fundy said:



			It will take any cart bag as long as I remember to put the plastic bits back on after using it on the Wednesday 

Click to expand...

Oh I meant my normal bag ha!


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Oh I meant my normal bag ha!
		
Click to expand...

that too


----------



## MKDave (Mar 19, 2013)

fundy said:



			that too 

Click to expand...

"did you ever know that you're my heroooooo"


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 21, 2013)

*THURSDAY*
First tee-time 0745
1) *0745* full_throttle,  bigfoot,  sybez,  
2) *0753* pieman,  rickg,  pieman guest
3) *0801* valentino,  fozzie,  myoung19, paddyc,
4) *0809* captain ron,  socky,  el bandito,  swingalot
5) *0817* hobbit,  wookie guest, wookie,  scienceboy
6) *0825* sev112,  mkdave,  rob2,  pbrown7582



Gentlemen, unfortunately we have ha a couple of last minute drop outs, so I have changed the running order, instead of 6x4 I am sending out 2x3 and 4x4 groups.

Apologies for any inconvienience


----------



## paddyc (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem FT

Not sure whether we are playing the Duchess or Marquess in the morning on Thursday as seeking some advice on using my Go Kart as I don't have a 36 hole battery, so don't think it will do two rounds in one day. Would the best thing be to use my GK on one particular course and carry on the other.
What are you other guys doing who are taking electric trolleys?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

the Maquiss is played in the morning, it's 6300yards, the duchess is measured at 6442. maybe a good idea too use the trolley in the afernoon to help with the energy levels


----------



## RichardC (Mar 23, 2013)

Last year I used mine and it was fine for 36.

It is fairly flat so you have the opportunity to push of power for small periods to save the battery.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 23, 2013)

Hate to be the merchant of doom, but with snow falling this weekend and the temp not forecasted to warm up next week, surely we are under threat of losing this meet?
Can someone who lives near the course please come on and tell me to stop being an old worry bags!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 23, 2013)

i would imagine at least a trolley ban possible if the courses are open which isnt going to aid 36 holes....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			i would imagine at least a trolley ban possible if the courses are open which isnt going to aid 36 holes....
		
Click to expand...

I rang them a couple of days ago and the pro shop said that my electric trolley would definitely be ok


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Not the greatest weather to see a few days before this well organised meet, it will take a good few days to thaw which possibly won't start until late Monday/Tuesday and then it needs to drain, do you guys have a plan "B"?

Would you go down and see it on Tuesday Rob if they say its OK? You don't want to play it in poor condition surely?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 23, 2013)

Not looking like it will be the warmest on Thursday. My salopets might get a run out.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 23, 2013)

I am going to take my clubs and my sledge and use whichever is appropriate on the day!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 23, 2013)

The forecast is for snow up north, not much due to fall down here. BBC web site says even some sunshine on Monday but only 1 degree warmth. Tuesday dry but cold, then Wednesday a crazy warm 3 degrees but cloudy. Thursday temperatures could be up to 8!! Doesn't sound to worrying to me.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

It all depends how much snow Woburn has and when it starts to melt.
I reckon you'll be ok but it could be a bit sploshy - technical term!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 23, 2013)

very little if any snow forecast for Woburn. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633710


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			very little if any snow forecast for Woburn. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633710

Click to expand...

So just chest waders it is then?


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 23, 2013)

There was very little snow forecast for London until this afternoon and I can see an inch of snow out of my window. Based on the forecasted temps, that will not shift for a number of days.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			The forecast is for snow up north, not much due to fall down here. BBC web site says even some sunshine on Monday but only 1 degree warmth. Tuesday dry but cold, then Wednesday a crazy warm 3 degrees but cloudy. Thursday temperatures could be up to 8!! Doesn't sound to worrying to me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not "up north" and we have at least 4-5" and its still snowing on & off. The temperatures will not drop for a couple of days to allow a natural thaw so unless it rains its going to hang around but either way, it will be very wet!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Work or Woburn?

Woburn wins by a short head...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in Stevenage right now which is about 45 minutes South Eastish of Woburn, we had a lot of wet snow between 4-9am which followed an evening/night of rain, it is now 'sraining' with the hard surfaces melted, still snow on grassed areas.

I think it will be still VERY wet by wednesday, ? carry bags only ? I think it might be worth checking directly with Woburn on Tuesday for an update.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

all i can do is contact Woburn both monday and tuesday to get a course update, fundy is the best chap to ask about conditions, it's only a par long 5 away from his house.

I'm hoping and praying it's open and playable. I will of course update on here everytime i get any information.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			, fundy is the best chap to ask about conditions, it's only a par long 5 away from his house.
		
Click to expand...

Or a short par 3 for him........


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

Overnight we've not had as much snow as everywhere else seems to have had, probably an inch or so, the bigger worry I would think is if we get anymore (small amounts forecast) and if then how slow or fast it defrosts with temps not expected to get much above freezing all week

Woburn tends to drain pretty well, the Marquess likely to be the wettest of the 3 courses. Lets hope the weather relents by mid week.

Then all I need is to get rid of the dreaded lurgy I seem to have picked up, feel like Ive been hit by a 10 tonne truck


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			Then all I need is to get rid of the dreaded lurgy I seem to have picked up, feel like Ive been hit by a 10 tonne truck 

Click to expand...

I'd have thought the truck would have come off worse , Steve.....:mmm::thup:

Hope it clears up


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I'd have thought the truck would have come off worse , Steve.....:mmm::thup:

Hope it clears up
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate, already spent a day in bed rather than playing Brocket Hall, its timing is not good


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			Then all I need is to get rid of the dreaded lurgy I seem to have picked up, feel like Ive been hit by a 10 tonne truck 

Click to expand...

Its the company you keep


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, been salvilating at the prospect of Woburn, was wondering if there was scope for another person to tee it up on Wednesday or Thursday, also the costs? Not committing 100%, just enquiring. I posted in another thread about not having active handicap at present, just maintain it on online handicap tracking
Many thanks


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

Elliott, not wanting to get your hopes up but I think there may have been a spare spot for the Thursday, not sure if Rob has filled it or not, no doubt he will be along to advise sooner or later

On the downside, its snowing again here, not too heavy but pretty persistent and adding to where it has already settled


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			Elliott, not wanting to get your hopes up but I think there may have been a spare spot for the Thursday, not sure if Rob has filled it or not, no doubt he will be along to advise sooner or later

On the downside, its snowing again here, not too heavy but pretty persistent and adding to where it has already settled 

Click to expand...

I think there are a couple of spots available, well there were yesterday when I was with Rob.

The snows started again here, decent size and consistent. I looked at the window ledges and thought, great, its thawing, but now the temperatures dropped its back!


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there a plan b if the weather continues? Many thanks fundy


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Is there a plan b if the weather continues? Many thanks fundy
		
Click to expand...

think we're all hoping plan A works out still, we'll worry about plan B if and when its needed lol


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

If all this snow melts, it's gonna be awfully wet.....


----------



## LIG (Mar 23, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Is there a plan b if the weather continues? Many thanks fundy
		
Click to expand...

Plan B: The First group out are issued with top-of-the-range army surplus flame-throwers to clear the snowdrifts and evaporate the puddles for the "later" starters. 

I'm in the second group!  :whoo:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

elliottlale, check your messages


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Got a full 18 in today down in Kent. If we need a plan b we should consider down here. No snow at all since 11:30.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 23, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Got a full 18 in today down in Kent. If we need a plan b we should consider down here. No snow at all since 11:30.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how far in Kent you are, but Westerham was shut today! 

I hope the weather holds for all of you.

Anyone wanting to stay should check out The White House. Great b&b.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just checked the website and the picture does look good a good covering off overnight snow before anything that has fallen today. All course closed 

Let's hope it goes quickly but beginning to fret! 

http://www.woburn.co.uk/golf/


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2013)

Bratty said:



			Don't know how far in Kent you are, but Westerham was shut today! 

I hope the weather holds for all of you.

Anyone wanting to stay should check out The White House. Great b&b.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Bratty 

Mashley and I both play at Ashford Golf Club and tomorrow looks open but cold for our 4 man team comp

I hope your Captains year is going well and the Tourette's is being treated!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed its not only open but elec trolleys are permitted. If its no trolleys, I'm afraid this old fat cripple won't be playing...


----------



## Sybez (Mar 23, 2013)

Flipping weather! It's nearly frickin' April where last year we had a hose pipe ban! This has gotta happen, so looking forward to it! Assuming the worst.... Full refunds?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Fingers crossed its not only open but elec trolleys are permitted. If its no trolleys, I'm afraid this old fat cripple won't be playing...
		
Click to expand...

need a caddy? I give crap yardages, dont clean clubs and pants at reading putts but I am cheap


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Fingers crossed its not only open but elec trolleys are permitted. If its no trolleys, I'm afraid this old fat cripple won't be playing...
		
Click to expand...

All jokes aside, if that was the situation and you would lose  your money, I would gladly caddy for you


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 23, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			need a caddy? I give crap yardages, dont clean clubs and pants at reading putts but I am cheap 

Click to expand...

Does cheap get to try your new shineys too? :lol:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

nope cos I aint dirtying them up on a soggy course as crap as Woburn


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

hmmm, am wondering how much I can pay to get me a caddy for 36 holes here now lol


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

I think a donation to H4H should suffice, at a Â£ a hole. 

Fish, Gibbo what do you think?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

If I had the day off I would caddy for free. Alas I havent. so carry your own bags you old cripples 

I reckon it will be fine by the way so dont panic just yet


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I think a donation to H4H should suffice, at a Â£ a hole. 

Fish, Gibbo what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

As long as I'm fed and watered I'm happy to help someone fulfil their commitment if they can't carry and totally rely on a trolley.

If H4H's can benefit further, all well and good :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure everyone is staying but anyone using the White House, about 5 minutes away by car, there is a pub 200 yards away called the George. Decent bar menu but through the back is a restaurant area. Food is top notch and well priced.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			need a caddy? I give crap yardages, dont clean clubs and pants at reading putts but I am cheap 

Click to expand...

Steve, you're a star even tho' I saw you've rescinded the offer on the next page.... 



Fish said:



			All jokes aside, if that was the situation and you would lose  your money, I would gladly caddy for you 

Click to expand...

Fish, much appreciated. 2 rounds with the trolley will be... interesting. Without is a genuine non-starter. I'll keep a check this week and if it looks like I won't be allowed a trolley I'll 'sell' it a half price with the proceeds going to H4H.

Fingers crossed tho'.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Fish, much appreciated. 2 rounds with the trolley will be... interesting. Without is a genuine non-starter. I'll keep a check this week and if it looks like I won't be allowed a trolley I'll 'sell' it a half price with the proceeds going to H4H.

Fingers crossed tho'.
		
Click to expand...

The offers their on the table buddy, I really don't mind.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2013)

my 18 y/o will caddy for free if you wanna pick him up 

I havent told him yet but as he lives here rent free he will do as he is bloody well told


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 23, 2013)

I've a strong feeling we'll be for this but lets keep all our fingers crossed. The weather report for Ashford next week looks good. If this isn't going to be played at Woburn we should consider Chart Hills again.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

light snow fcast tonight and till lunchtime tomorrow, albeit that we seem to be right on the edge of the main band passing through so a fair chance it misses. Bigger worry is that the temperature is barely fcast to get back above zero until Tuesday and even then only by a degree or two, so even though we havent actually had that much down, it may still be there come Wednesday  Also, it is forecast to go below freezing each night so a fair chance the greens are frozen solid even if the snow has gone.


----------



## Bratty (Mar 23, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Hi Bratty 

Mashley and I both play at Ashford Golf Club and tomorrow looks open but cold for our 4 man team comp

I hope your Captains year is going well and the Tourette's is being treated!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Chris. Captaincy starts 14th April, with my Drive In. Swearing is at an acceptable volume, if not amount! One step at a time!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning All

I'm at work this morning just outside Woburn. A bit more snow last night and the smaller roads in each estate area bit frosty but most of main roads are fine. I drive along quite a few open pieces of land a the green is trying to make its way through.

Bitter cold outside still, so as Steve says, the temp needs to rise a fair bit for the course to thaw out. I'm a positive thinking person but I fear the worst for Woburn this year 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/woburn/mk17-9/daily-weather-forecast/707634?day=5

Accuweather suggest snow/rain Thursday


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 24, 2013)

Bugger, just checked their website & unsurprisingly all 3 courses are still closed. It's going to take a fair bit of warm weather or rain to shift it & then I'd imagine it would be pretty wet. Being a glass half full man, I'll think we'll just manage it, but if there are any alternatives (Kent has already been suggested), what would the chances be. I'd love to go back to Princes again if we had to.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

I hear what your saying. 

worth nearly Â£5k of business, obviously they want the course to be open so a decision would not be made until last minute, would this then give us time to rearrange, the refund of money could take a week.

If we cancelled this late there would be a chance administartion costs, golfers that have booked B&B, extra travelling and maybe further dropouts,

I for one hope this event happens.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...SignificantWeather&zoom=5&lon=-4.00&lat=54.63


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633712


http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=golf;type=forecast;sess=


http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Woburn+UKXX9416:1:UK


http://www.weathercity.com/uk/gb/woburn/


*Take yor pick* I'm confident one of the above will be correct


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking a it from that angle, frustrating as it is, it's best to just sit & wait. Thanks for all your good work Rob, I'd hate to see it go tits up because of the poxy weather.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			I'd love to go back to Princes again if we had to.
		
Click to expand...

There are some opens at Princes throughout the year, if that's any use?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't think we have any option other than to sit and wait IMO, I would think the only real option to move cancel is if Woburn is shut or looking like not opening and they offer the chance to rearrange or offer refund. If its our suggestion it's going to cost.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I hear what your saying. 

worth nearly Â£5k of business, obviously they want the course to be open so a decision would not be made until last minute, would this then give us time to rearrange, the refund of money could take a week.

If we cancelled this late there would be a chance administartion costs, golfers that have booked B&B, extra travelling and maybe further dropouts,

I for one hope this event happens.
		
Click to expand...

So do I, granted when I come down I'm down till Monday but my weekend was planned on playing golf Thursday so fingers crossed.

Woburn will want their course open, forget what we've paid but every fourball they miss out on is costing them a green fee and potential money in the clubhouse. We just have to wait and see.

As for refunds, its a nightmare having just managed to secure our Silloth refund and get it payed out. I also assume that Rob has purchased prizes too so that money is gone anyway.

Lets just hope we get an unexpected heat wave


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 24, 2013)

well looking at the forecasts, I prefer the Met office & BBC ones. At least we'll stay dry. Just remember to pack your base layers guys !!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

Fozzie said:



			well looking at the forecasts, I prefer the Met office & BBC ones. At least we'll stay dry. Just remember to pack your base layers guys !!!
		
Click to expand...

The forecasts on the day/s are almost irrelevant, its what's happening in the next 48hrs leading up to them that will depend on the courses condition and if its playable or not.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2013)

well I am not too far from Woburn.... ITS BALTIC!

I am praying to the weather gods as I type as really hope this goes ahead for you all as they are cracking courses. At the same time I hope if open they are in good enough condition to let you make the most of it all :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			well I am not too far from Woburn.... ITS BALTIC!
At the same time I hope if open they are in good enough condition to let you make the most of it all :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your 30 miles away by road and only 22 miles as the crow flies so do you have much snow on the ground?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2013)

yes! only about 2- 3 inches here but its frozen solid 

its trying to snow again aswell


----------



## Sybez (Mar 24, 2013)

Someone needs to make call on this soon....

People will be travelling and taking the day off work for it to be cancelled 5 mins before is not acceptable. We're pushed for time with 2 rounds in the day as it is, so any delays by Woburn to make us start will result in no refunds on their part....

I'd say look at rearranging it now and at least people won't lose money on bookings already made.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 24, 2013)

I am it booking accommodation until I know this is on. Even if we get on will they have the full courses available to us? Are they going temp tees etc?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not sure i fancy a 5am start for it to be called off, especially when i'd be driving away from ok conditions!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 24, 2013)

Was very light dusting this morning which has been stopped for last hour. Alot can change in 24 hours so this time tomorrow I think we'll have a better chance of knowing whats happening. Might have a drive home via the course to see whats its like, but obvioulsy the course themselves know best. Keep the faith


----------



## MKDave (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm 2 and half miles from Woburn golf Course today, and the grassy area next to my office is not thawing out, but I can see bits of grass and roads and paths looks pretty clear.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob

Do we not what their approach is if the courses has thawed yet the greens are frozen solid? Will the courses be open in this situ (Cant say Ill be too happy to pay Â£135 to play on frozen greens  )

As Dave says a little more dusting overnight and its actually trying to snow lightly again now, dont think we get much more but not convinced what we have will be gone sadly


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			Rob

Do we not what their approach is if the courses has thawed yet the greens are frozen solid? Will the courses be open in this situ (Cant say Ill be too happy to pay Â£135 to play on frozen greens  )
		
Click to expand...

That's for sure, I can do that up here


----------



## MKDave (Mar 24, 2013)

You feeling any better yet Steve? If all else fails I beleive Windmill Hill Pirate golf will be operating Wednesday/thursday


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

MKDave said:



			You feeling any better yet Steve? If all else fails I beleive Windmill Hill Pirate golf will be operating Wednesday/thursday
		
Click to expand...

Better than I was Fri/Sat yes but still not great to be honest, hopefully should be rid of it in the next day or two 

Haha, you mean Abbey Hill  now that would be one hell of a forum meet pmsl


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

all information recieved will be posted here as soon as possible, i'm anticipating getting in touch around 9am and then again about 1630 tomorrow. If there is no firm decision then I will also be ringing Tuesday morning and afternoon.

I appreciate people have to travel, so I will try and get the most upto date information posted.


If any of you wish to contact me then please do so 07910074604.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			Better than I was Fri/Sat yes but still not great to be honest, hopefully should be rid of it in the next day or two 

Haha, you mean Abbey Hill  now that would be one hell of a forum meet pmsl
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry Abbey Hill! Haha can just see some of us now falling in the water.

AHHHHHHHHHH MORE SNOW!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2013)

Some of us are coming from deepest Kent so I think Woburn need to play fair and make a decision as soon as practicable. I have played this morning at our place and there's no way you could survive 36 holes out there in those temperatures with a strong breeze!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2013)

Will they make a descision before the day..?
I doubt they'll commit to it until the wednesday morning unless its obvious.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Will they make a descision before the day..?
I doubt they'll commit to it until the wednesday morning unless its obvious.
		
Click to expand...


I hope they do as we will need to be on the road by about 5am


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive just come back from Lincoln and took a slight detour and went to the Woburn Golf club car park

At 2 pm it was -2 degrees and there was 1 1/2 - 2 inches of show on the practice area, (a few tufts of grass were just peeping through) the snow was wet, ie not dry and blowing about. 

Its forecast to be -3 tonight, +1 tomorrow and -2 tomorrow night. I dont see that amount of snow going anytime soon with those temperatures, hope i'm wrong

Do we have a plan B  Rebook or different venue? just in case


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I hear what your saying. 

worth nearly Â£5k of business, obviously they want the course to be open so a decision would not be made until last minute, would this then give us time to rearrange, the refund of money could take a week.

If we cancelled this late there would be a chance administartion costs, golfers that have booked B&B, extra travelling and maybe further dropouts,

I for one hope this event happens.
		
Click to expand...




full_throttle said:



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...SignificantWeather&zoom=5&lon=-4.00&lat=54.63


http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2633712


http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=golf;type=forecast;sess=


http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Woburn+UKXX9416:1:UK


http://www.weathercity.com/uk/gb/woburn/


*Take yor pick* I'm confident one of the above will be correct 

Click to expand...




full_throttle said:



			all information recieved will be posted here as soon as possible, i'm anticipating getting in touch around 9am and then again about 1630 tomorrow. If there is no firm decision then I will also be ringing Tuesday morning and afternoon.

I appreciate people have to travel, so I will try and get the most upto date information posted.


If any of you wish to contact me then please do so 07910074604.
		
Click to expand...

Phil, old man, I can't do much more at the moment.


----------



## Sybez (Mar 24, 2013)

This ^^^^^^


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2013)

Our golf society day on Friday at Kilworth Springs was called off at 7.15 on friday morning by our society secretary because the club said they were open !! I spoke to Kilworth and they had 2 inches of snow but were open. Crazy. We have had a full refund even though we cancelled.

My son and I were intending leaving at 7.30 as the first tee was 10.00 so the timing was fine and we were not really expecting to play. Most travelling on the day will be leaving early as the first tee times are early.
For me, playing on Thursday, I can wait to get an indication on Wed night. I hope those playing Wednesday get a game but it seems less likely be the minute.

Snow is melting here but not quickly but we are nowhere near Woburn.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob, you can do no more pal. It's appreciated.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rob, you can do no more pal. It's appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. What will be Will be. We're all desperate to play but if it's not possible then that's life - I'll be happy to either take the refund, or rearrange.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob. First of all, many thanks for all of the work that you have put in. Time will tell whether we can get on. Fingers crossed.

ill be happy to go for a rearrange or a refund if that's what the weather dictates.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 24, 2013)

Agree with the guys above. If the weather does it worse, perhaps we could get it rearranged for say may or June if they are willing to hold the deal for us and we then get blessed with a summer scorcher?
Glass half full?, sod that, bottle half full!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2013)

I am game for a re-arrange, only busy 6th to the 24th of May, other than that I am pretty open.

Being a hardy golfer willing to try all conditions I will attend if its still on and even half playable!


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2013)

If they honour the deal and offer to rearrange id happiy consider it but dates would have to work for me work wise which hopefully wouldnt be a problem. Pretty much any week from 3rd week May untill 19th Sept works for me.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

Gentleman as it stands I will be asking for a firm decision by Tuesday morning.  I will ask about a full refund or the possibility of re-arranging the dates. 

I have spent a little on mystery prizes which are only any use to this fixture due to engraving, so that will be my loss.

Looking at the green fees, anytime after this week for what we are getting is Â£209pp. I could always ask for next year although my plan was to arrange a weekend away meet at Woodall Spa in April 2014.

Keep posting your suggestions and look out for any further information as and when I get it.

*next update about 9am on Monday 25th*


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2013)

Given how the weather is Rob they may play ball on a re-arranged date at no extra cost given its a Golf Monthly meet with plenty magazine and forum coverage for free


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

You can but ask Rob, whatever gets decided will be fine by me. Just for info I tweeted the head pro earlier (Luther) and he said he thought it  very unlikely that the course be open by Weds


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2013)

Rob.... I'd be happy for any decision but I do think that you should share the costs that are irrecoverable before making any refund. I hope others agree

We are all grateful for everything you've done!

Chris


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 24, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Rob.... I'd be happy for any decision but I do think that you should share the costs that are irrecoverable before making any refund. I hope others agree

We are all grateful for everything you've done!
Chris
		
Click to expand...

I'm with this the loss of any costs should be split between all if it comes to that. 
Also thought that engraving maybe able to be changed if needed or plate stuck over top? 
Top work FT. Thanks again.


----------



## socky (Mar 24, 2013)

I've not read all the comments but I guess the weather is the main discussion, hope people aren't getting agitated with full_throttle because its clearly completely out of his control. Obviously I've got sympathy for people who have booked rooms etc. 

I really would be keen for a rearranged date if its cancelled, this year not next.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 24, 2013)

been out a bit today and the roads are clearing. RickG was cod at the range but thats cos he is an old wrinkly, it wasnt too bad. I still reckon theres a glimmer of hope for you all.

failing that any rearrangement I am in so anyone that can;t make it give me a shout


----------



## paddyc (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see,  but even if the courses are open its going to be extremely damp underfoot if not frozen.I Certainly do not want to pay Â£135 to play on temp tees and greens and sodden fairways, no fun in that. I would prefer to rearrange if its cancelled as I have never played Woburn before and am looking forward to it. I can usually get the day off anytime if I need it, so not fussed about a day in April,May/June. 
Supposed to be having a couple of days at Woodhall Spa that was arranged a while back on Tuesday and Wednesday.Don't look like 
thats going to happen either.Well hacked off


----------



## myoung19 (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy with any rearranged date if we can not play. Hopefully weather will improve but it is out of our control unfortunately.


----------



## socky (Mar 24, 2013)

Thinking about it, even if it clears of snow, the course isn't going to be in good condition and it will be very cold... Would it be best to try to reschedule both days?


----------



## tyke (Mar 24, 2013)

paddyc said:



			I guess we'll just have to wait and see,  but even if the courses are open its going to be extremely damp underfoot if not frozen.I Certainly do not want to pay Â£135 to play on temp tees and greens and sodden fairways, no fun in that. I would prefer to rearrange if its cancelled as I have never played Woburn before and am looking forward to it. I can usually get the day off anytime if I need it, so not fussed about a day in April,May/June. 
Supposed to be having a couple of days at Woodhall Spa that was arranged a while back on Tuesday and Wednesday.Don't look like 
thats going to happen either.Well hacked off
		
Click to expand...

You should be ok for Woodhall, snow has all gone round here and the Hotchkin drains really well


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2013)

I would agree that any costs should be shared in the event of cancellation.

I will wait and see what happens with the weather . We can only hope but it is not looking good.

It is a pity after all of FT s hard work that we may not play. You cant play in snow though.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

It's slowly clearing here in MK, my office a couple of miles away is much better than yesterday but unless we get some rain I wouldn't imagine that the course would be playable.

Obviously everyone involved is a bit gutted but I'm used to having to cancel my golf breaks, Brocket hall thanks to the snow again, Celtic Manor earlier this year due to breaking my collarbone....Oh Wait....I notice a pattern here!!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

MKDave said:



			unless we get some rain I wouldn't imagine that the course would be playable.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have though that any amount of rain will help the situation, any water on top of the snow and the course would become very wet (or wetter) unless it drains exceptionally well!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 25, 2013)

MKDave said:



			It's slowly clearing here in MK, my office a couple of miles away is much better than yesterday but unless we get some rain I wouldn't imagine that the course would be playable.

Obviously everyone involved is a bit gutted but I'm used to having to cancel my golf breaks, Brocket hall thanks to the snow again, Celtic Manor earlier this year due to breaking my collarbone....Oh Wait....I notice a pattern here!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mmm might have to avoid meets your down for in future then.... :rofl:


----------



## MKDave (Mar 25, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Mmm might have to avoid meets your down for in future then.... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I feel as though for the greater good I better not play in these meets anymore.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately there is no update I have to go out for a lesson but will try and contact Woburn on my return.

I could of had a return call but I want to be at home so I can make a note of everything that is discussed so I can keep you guys fully informed.

Hopefully some news at 12 noon


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you Rob. You have obviously put a load of work into this Meet.

Playing West Hill tomorrow and whilst the course is open at the moment, I'm thinking it could be another chilly one.


----------



## Fozzie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work & info on this Rob. I agree any loss should be incurred by the group. Assuming we get the worst news, is there anyone who would be still up for a game on Thursday ?
I've just bought a new bag from the pro at Northwood GC. Never played there but it looks nice on the website & is fully open !


----------



## LIG (Mar 25, 2013)

You have done all that's humanly possible and deserve a big pat on the back....and a pint...from us all, Rob.

Best to say now, my preference is to rearrange or refund as I don't see any point in playing on temp tees and greens, battling the biting wind and rock-like balls. Was looking forward to this last week but not in these conditions.

Also, carrying is out for me!

Await further updates but agree that Tuesday morning is the latest OUR decision should be made for Wednesday. A day later for the Thursday groups.

Apologies for the language but its taken 40mins to type this on my phone.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 25, 2013)

My penny's worth.

1. Happy to share costs - FT should not bear them.
2. Big hand (and pint) to FT for all of the work
3. Agree that all this work should not culminate in a less than excellent couple of days, so would rather go for a reschedule - but appreciate that Woburn may not like that...I will go with the flow


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2013)

*CANCELLED*

A new thread has been started with information you might find useful


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 25, 2013)

richart said:



			Fingers crossed for you Rob. You have obviously put a load of work into this Meet.

Playing West Hill tomorrow and whilst the course is open at the moment, I'm thinking it could be another chilly one.

Click to expand...

Don't forget your flat cap and long johns, Dad.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 2, 2013)

Locked at request of OP


----------

